# What brand / type of shampoo do you use for your chi?



## Artisticsoul (Mar 24, 2010)

What brand / type of shampoo do you use for your chi, and why?

And...

Would it be ok.. to use a flea shampoo as a normal shampoo? Or should this be only used when necessary..?


Thanks


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Um.. this may not be popular but I use an organic shampoo for our whole house, dogs included, it's called "Kiss my Face" it has none of the nasty sodium lauryl sulphate found in other brands. Works great and the dogs smell great


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Im pretty sure some flea shampoos can't be used on puppies.. I use a gentle 2in1 shampoo and conditioner as Daisy is a LC and i dont want her getting all knotty!!

I've also used baby shampoo before.. Just make sure you rinse rinse rinse whatever you use.


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I use john Paul or pet head shampoo & conditioner


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I used use the Tigi Pet Head Fears for Tears which is fab leaves their coats really lovely and smells great.... recently switched over to the John Paul Pet Oatmeal shampoo and seperate conditioner as i wanted to use an oatmeal shampoo...and Tigi brought out an Oatmeal shampoo a couple of weeks ago about 2 days after i bought 2 big bottles of the JPP (typical lol)


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

john paul john paul john paul!:brushteeth:


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I like Cain and Able. Lisa (mom of 4 chis) got me started on it and I LOVE it. It sudses well and leaves the coat really clean and shiny. Smells fantastic too. 

http://www.cainandablecollection.com/


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tropiclean Puppy. Natural, soap free, with Oatmeal and Vitamin E, Aloe, Coconut. 
Your pup will smell deliciously clean! LOL! I buy it at PetCo. Whatever you use, be sure
to dilute the amount of shampoo you are going to use into a cup of water and pour it
over your dog. And, after the wash, rinse, rinse and rinse some more.


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

Bio-Groom Oatmeal shampoo here, tried several different brands and formulas and my favorite that produced the best results was Bio-Groom shampoos. So many people recommend John Paul Pet that I bought some based off of the rave reviews people gave it and I wasn't impressed, I still like the Bio-Groom much more than JP Pet. Just my two cents.


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

I got some kind of oatmeal shed control shampoo last night from Wal-Mart and I'm taking my expensive bottle back to PetsMart.


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Bella has VERY sensitive skin. When I had very first gotten her..I was holding her and she peed all over, including on herself. So I gave her a bath with shampoo that I had bought. She FLAKED so bad and her skin was dry for a couple weeks after, so I got her fragrance-free shampoo without chemicals or anything..I would not use that flea shampoo on a puppy due to sensitivity.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Isle of Dogs Shampoo # 12. it was recommended to me by some people who show dogs. its expensive but the bottle will last along time and i think its worth it. the Evening Primrose Oil is supposed to be very good for their skin.

 https://www.iodogs.com/c-2-shampoos.aspx


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

Bella Luna said:


> Bella has VERY sensitive skin. When I had very first gotten her..I was holding her and she peed all over, including on herself. So I gave her a bath with shampoo that I had bought. She FLAKED so bad and her skin was dry for a couple weeks after, so I got her fragrance-free shampoo without chemicals or anything..I would not use that flea shampoo on a puppy due to sensitivity.


Bella just like dexter hehe. my boy got sensitive skin too. Must be a blue thing. He was flaky for a while when heewas on groomax from petsmart and some ither cheAp shampoo now i only buy him john paul and his flakes have never been seen again


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

I use the John Paul Oatmeal Shampoo and Conditioner


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

We've used Tropiclean here for a couple years. They sell it at Petco & such but we get it at our natural pet store. It's gentle on their skin & doesn't remove the effects of flea/tick drops. And it smells SOOOOOOOOO yummy to boot!! They have all sorts of different formulas/fragrences & conditioner as well. They also sell a neem formula that repells fleas & ticks. We tried this last year when I found a flea on one of the pups & it worked well. Smells a LOT better than some neem products as well...


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Just a word on oatmeal shampoo - as someone pointed this out on another forum last year. It's great for sensitive or irritated skin but remember oatmeal is meant to "dry" things up. So I wouldn't use it for a pup with dry skin already.


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Cain & Able shampoo's and conditioner's. My favorite is the peppermint, but the lavender is really nice too. I've been very happy with all their products.


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> Cain & Able shampoo's and conditioner's. My favorite is the peppermint, but the lavender is really nice too. I've been very happy with all their products.


 
Love this stuff too!!! I don't remember where I heard this but the paw rub they have is great for chapped lips too, not in addition to the paws of course, smells great!!! I alternate between this and Halo's shampoo during flee season.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

I really like Tropiclean, it's what I've been using. I've seen Cain & Able at a specialty pet shop near me, I may give that a try next seeing as it has some recommendations on here. 

How often does everyone bathe their pups?


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

I use evening primrose oil shampoo for my lot. Although Hannah has had diarrhoea alot lately due to her eating garbage resulting in being shoved under my arm and having her bottom washed in supermarket value handsoap!!


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

i use john paul oatmeal shampoo on my 3 i like it


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

I use pet esthe and bio groom they are the best and all natural
Pet Esthé


----------



## Natti (Jun 24, 2010)

I use the Wahl whitening shampoo, Johnsons baby shampoo and a cheap no-brand dog conditioner I found in the pound shop that works wonderfully on my two. We used to use an Oatmeal conditioner before we got this one.


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We use Tropiclean about 1x per month.


----------



## amyscrazy (Jun 9, 2009)

I rarely bathe my 2, only when they roll in something "pretty". I love the natural smell and feeding them good quality food seems to help. If I need to wash them I use the same soap I use on my kids (very small amount). I use California Baby or JASON- kids only.


----------



## tricializ (Jun 1, 2010)

I don't bathe a lot either. I do have those doggie wipes for a quick mini-bath, but otherwise use my kids' 2 in one kids shampoo by Suave. It smells good, doesn't sting their eyes (even though I don't get their heads wet on purpose, it can happen and seems to leave their coats nice and shiny.


----------

